# .vob, .bup .ifo files



## carrie suzanna (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi....I had my old 16 mm movies burned to a DVD.  I want to make a copy of the dvd for my dad.  The files are on the dvd in .vob, .bup and .ifo formats.  How can I transfer these files from the DVD to my macbook pro and then burn a new dvd?


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 20, 2008)

Try copying the DVD files to your hard drive, and creating a new DVD with this:
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/19456

extra:
http://forums.macrumors.com/archive/index.php/t-145343.html


----------



## Madelin (Mar 21, 2008)

OR
Use MacTheRipper (http://www.mactheripper.org/) to copy the DVD to HDD.
Then Toast (http://www.roxio.com/enu/products/toast/titanium/overview.html) to burn.

I understand that eric2006's suggestions are freeware but if your going to be burning lots of disks and making music cd's etc. Toast, in my opinion, is the best


----------

